# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Imu e codice comune errato

## marcella

Salve a tutti, 
questo argomento è già stato oggetto di discussione ma è passato un bel po' di tempo dall'ultimo post e mi chiedevo se con  la nuova imposta l'Agenzia potesse rettificare il modello  F24 con codice comune sbagliato.
Ho presentato e pagato un F24 con un codice comune errato ho chiamato il col center mi hanno detto che questa variazione non è possibile ma non mi ha saputo dire come mi devo muovere.
E' successo a qualche altro questo pasticcio :Confused:  
Grazie

----------


## LucZan

Gli F24 telematici inviati possono essere annullati entro e non oltre il penultimo giorno lavorativo precedente la data di addebito (cioè prima che il pagamento sia definitivamente inoltrato alla banca da parte dellAgenzia delle Entrate) utilizzando la funzione Annulla del menu Documenti dellapplicazione Entratel oppure la funzione Richiesta annullamento del menu Strumenti di Fisconline. 
oppure presentare un'istanza vedi: Agenzia delle Entrate - F24 - Gli errori da evitare

----------


## marcella

purtroppo questo non è il mio caso perchè il modello F24 è già stato pagato.
Pero' ho sentito il Comune che dovrebbe ricevere la quota Imu non dovuta è mi hanno spiegato che è sufficiente presentare un'istanza con la quale si chiede il riversamento al comune cui compete l'importo pagato.
ovviamente il comune che ha ricevuto la somma per errore  prima di fare il riversamento verificherà che quella persona niente debba al comune stesso.

----------


## pacav

buongiorno, a me è successa la stessa cosa, ho sbagliato ad indicare il codice comune. Ho presentato una richiesta di riversamento Imu al comune competente ma mi hanno detto che non sanno come muoversi per quanto riguarda la parte che va allo stato. a chi mi devo rivolgere?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> buongiorno, a me è successa la stessa cosa, ho sbagliato ad indicare il codice comune. Ho presentato una richiesta di riversamento Imu al comune competente ma mi hanno detto che non sanno come muoversi per quanto riguarda la parte che va allo stato. a chi mi devo rivolgere?
> grazie

  La parte che va allo Stato va sempre allo Stato, indipendentemente dal comune a cui versi, no? E' onere del comune a cui hai versato indebitamente stornare la propria quota di competenza al comune effettivamente destinatario del pagamento.

----------


## marcella

Piuttosto sarebbe necessario fare una comunicare anche al comune che avrebbe dovuto ricevere la quota imu, spiegando quello che è successo allegando magari anche la copia della richiesta di riversamanto fatta al comune che ha ricevuto per errore la quota imu.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Piuttosto sarebbe necessario fare una comunicare anche al comune che avrebbe dovuto ricevere la quota imu, spiegando quello che è successo allegando magari anche la copia della richiesta di riversamanto fatta al comune che ha ricevuto per errore la quota imu.

  Condivisibile, vista l'inerzia (spero apparente) del comune illegittimamente destinatario della somma.

----------

